# net/GeoIP portupgrade problem



## Matthias (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,

I'm trying to `portupgrade net/GeoIP` from version 1.4.8_3 to version 1.4.8_5. The port compiles without problems, but while installing the following errors occur:


```
--->  Installing the new version via the port
===>  Installing for GeoIP-1.4.8_5
===>   Registering installation for GeoIP-1.4.8_5
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/bin/geoiplookup): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/bin/geoiplookup6): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/bin/geoipupdate): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIP.a): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIP.la): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIP.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIP.so.5): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIPUpdate.a): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIPUpdate.la): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIPUpdate.so): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/GeoIP/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libGeoIPUpdate.so.0): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```

I'm a long time user of FreeBSD but I see more and more problems like this - did I miss something?

Here the information about my system:


```
root@bsd1dw - /usr/ports
2054 # uname -a
FreeBSD bsd1dw.bln3.siemens.de 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #2 r267524: Mon Jun 16 12:22:09 CEST 2014     root@bsd1dw.bln3.siemens.de:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

The ports tree was updated a few minutes ago using `svn up && make fetchindex` to revision 358914.

Does someone have an idea how to solve this?

Thanks a lot - Matthias


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 23, 2014)

`cd /usr/ports/net/GeoIP && make clean reinstall clean`


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2014)

I see the same errors here.  Incomplete staging, probably...  Yes, it appears that it needs more work to handle staging.  Programs from the apps directory needs to be installed in the Makefile, for example.


----------



## Matthias (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for reproducing the error. It seems to me that this is an issue for the port maintainer and not an error on my side.

I'll keep you informed - Matthias


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2014)

I've sent a Makefile fix to the maintainer.  It fixes the staging problem, but does not actually let the program work.  I am unfamiliar with it, so it might be something simple.


----------



## Matthias (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot!   I'll look at it tomorrow too.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2014)

Adam Weinberger has committed an update that lets the port install and work here.


----------



## Matthias (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

Yes, verified!

Again: Thank's very much.

- Matthias


----------

